# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Computer freezes

## Oldsaltoz

Computer freezes.
responding to post on this (and other) sites, the keyboard locks and all I can do is hold down the off button and re start the computer (Acer 64 bit) running windoze 7. 
Anyone had this and found a fix? 
Have scanned for bugs and nothing showing? 
Tried to do a system restore (3 times) but no luck at all?

----------


## finger

If its not a virus or spyware my money would be on a faulty component. Most likely ram or video card or even a faulty motherboard especially if system restore isn't fixing the problem. 
You can test memory with this program Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic or if you have 2 sticks remove one and see if it freezes, then test the other slot etc. 
If you can't pin point a component then a full reinstall  :Frown:

----------


## Master Splinter

Try with a different browser (Chrome, Firefox) and see if the problem still appears.  It could be something wrong with the Java virtual machine, so my next suggestion after that would be to uninstall Java, and download/install the latest version. 
Don't rely too heavily on what the anti-virus software says....treat it like a sales guy at Bunnies...might be right, might not! 
After that, I would run Process Monitor or the task manager (control-alt-delete and select Task Manager) and see what is actually happening, and I'd start killing processes that weren't essential (especially all those little 'helper' apps that some companies like to install along with the driver for the device...if aircraft control software was written the way these shoddy little apps tend to be, there wouldn't be a plane in the sky!)

----------


## Ashore

Proberly a QLD thing 
Move to NSW and you may find the all your troubles are over

----------


## jonesyGT

> Proberly a QLD thing 
> Move to NSW and you may find the all your troubles are over

  I think you work @ my works IT department

----------


## Pugs

> Computer freezes.
> responding to post on this (and other) sites, the keyboard locks and all I can do is hold down the off button and re start the computer (Acer 64 bit) running *windoze 7*. 
> Anyone had this and found a fix? 
> Have scanned for bugs and nothing showing? 
> Tried to do a system restore (3 times) but no luck at all?

  maybe install Windows 7 the cheap knock-off might be your problem

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Have replaced mouse and keyboard but the problem persists, the odd thing is it can for several hours without a problem, or shut down and re boot after just a few minutes? 
Oh well, it will get a good rest on Wednesday, 400 km round trip to do a spot of waterproofing, about 10 hrs work and 4 hrs driving so no much time for computing. 
Not much chance of me relocating to NSW, my computer is a non swimmer and hates floods. 
The windoze 7 is genuine by the way. 
Good luck all. :Smilie:

----------


## jago

Buy  a MAC and get  rid of Microshite 7, live a trouble free computer life!

----------


## The Bleeder

Oldsaltoz, 
Try this, remove the ram, clean the contacts and reseat them.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Oldsaltoz, 
> Try this, remove the ram, clean the contacts and reseat them.

  Thanks for that, I suspect the problem is RAM related I have 4 gigabytes on this Acer 1800.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Was the ram the issue?

  
I have no idea, I removed the cover plate and saw nothing that looks even remotely like RAM? 
The 1800 Acer is a very small form box, I half expected to find it chock a block but there was still a lot of space inside, the HDD and CD drives take up about a third of the total space, even the power supply is tiny, but no sign of any of what I recall as RAM, strip with lots of pins. 
May have to send it but that will be a right pain, all my current job lists, quotes, progress reports and the ever changing plans that change twice a day on a good day, several changes is normal and a lot of this is via e-mail. 
Might have to revert to the full page a day diary like the old days with comments only in pencil. LOL.

----------


## jago

If you think its the ram it will look more like a circuit board have a look at this company click your desired brand and then drill down to the type it should give a picture of your ram, make sure you earth yourself  before digging around inside the box you dont want to blow it all up!  Ram & Memory Upgrades for Laptop, Computer & PC with Free Shipping  RamCity.com.au  :2thumbsup:

----------


## The Bleeder

Oldsaltoz, 
Here is the manual  http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/ma...800_ENG_UG.pdf 
Look on page 9. This shows where the memory is located.

----------


## tricky4000

Make sure all your fans are operating properly.  When compnents (such as the processor) heat up, a common result is a freeze (ironic isn't it, when your computer heats up, it freezes)?? 
This problem could be caused by hundreds of different issues.  
Check Windows log files...if you can keep your computer running long enough.  
Boot into safe mode...if your computer stays on, chances are it is software related and not hardware (sometimes this is harder to fix).  
Right click on My computer and select Manage.  Click on Event Viewer and check out "Application".  If you can get the exact time your computer froze, you might begin to get an idea as to what is causing it.
Tricks

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I think I may have fixed the problem, or perhaps 2 of them. 
I was running the Pro version of Lasso, a memory control program that appears to work very well, better speed on and off line. I uninstalled it to see if the computer continued to freeze, it froze about an our after but not again after re booting. 
I also found a corrupt command file and was able to replace it from a back up. 
Cross fingers, no more freezes to date. 
Thank you all for your help. 
All the best and have a safe Christmas.

----------


## jago

Argh so it was as post 8 ...MS7 :Doh:

----------

